# Plinkin'



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Pics from last monday's range trip. I typically spend each Monday or Wed evenings at my local outdoor range. I try to shoot at least 100 rds from my CCW. And usually a few more from whatever handgun / rifle I feel like dragging along with me. I usually take two guns in addition to my regular CCW (USPc .45).










[img:]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v306/jwkimber45/HKTarget.jpg[/img]

Lately I've been spending a lot of time with a Winchester Model 70 22-250 I building loads for. I'm still trying to get my 100yrd groups down to a consistant .75" I'm getting close.....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very good  :-D

I like my USPc too, but mine is in 9mm.

I was going broke w/ the TRP I prev had :?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Nice guns and shooting! Why not post pics for the contest? Same target? Good stuff!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Nice guns and shooting! Why not post pics for the contest? Same target? Good stuff!


If I remember, he already entered, right?

It's only 1 target per person.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I haven't submitted a contest target yet gunut. Like I said, I shoot 100+ rounds every week. I might stumble on something a little better..... I'm going to fool with a class 2 target monday or tuesday I think.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I guess you are going to spoil it for everyone and try to win, huh? :-D


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> I guess you are going to spoil it for everyone and try to win, huh? :-D


Yeah, all that prize money is hard to pass up!!! LOL!!! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Besides that orcharry has us all whupped!!!! Sweet shootin' :shock:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

If I win I'll split it with you and if you win you gotta' split it with me. :roll:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The prize is 12 pounds of carbon dioxide. U have to step outside and breathe deeply to collect it, though :-D :-D


----------



## ocharry (Jun 7, 2006)

dang shipwreck ,,that IS a pretty hefty prize,,way to much....maybe you should bust it up and give 2nd and 3rd places also,,,,, thanks for the complement jw,,,, i think i should have spent a little more time with the 15yrd. target,,, maybe next time :wink:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Alrighty, I'll settle for 6 lbs.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Next month, we'll break it into ounces, that way everyone gets some just for participating :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D

On a side note, I see that is JW shoots that compact Kimber as well next month, we're gonna get creamed in the compact semi-auto match. Geeze....

That is if his barrel is under 3.59 inches long 

I'll be posting the rules on July 1st. Will also include a revolver match.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Next month, we'll break it into ounces, that way everyone gets some just for participating :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D
> 
> On a side note, I see that is JW shoots that compact Kimber as well next month, we're gonna get creamed in the compact semi-auto match. Geeze....
> 
> ...


What about the 'ole USPc, I just need to move that group up and right just a hair!!!! :-D :-D :-D :-D

I've got a Colt Mustang that I could shoot for the compact match too.......

I'm heading to the range this afternoon, we'll see what I come home with this time. If nobody else is there I'll work on my 15 yd target.

My range has 100yd, 50yd, 25yd, and 7yrd. With no buffers between. Soooo, if there are other people shooting I can't walk up in front of the firing line to work at 15yrds........


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, the USP compact will work for the contest - in fact, it's got about the longest barrel allowed in the match. I'll have to change the max length of the barrel to 3.8" as the longest allowed, since that's the length of the .45 USPc (the 9mm USPc barrel is a tiny bit shorter). Although, I will admit, that that's starting to touch 4 inches, and almost getting out of the compact size. 

I haven't decided if I will use my compact USp or my compact P99.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Quote jw;

My range has 100yd, 50yd, 25yd, and 7yrd. With no buffers between. Soooo, if there are other people shooting I can't walk up in front of the firing line to work at 15yrds........[/quote]

Exceptionally good idea, jw :gib: :smt023


----------



## ocharry (Jun 7, 2006)

hey shipwreck ,, i will have to shoot my wife's xd40 in the compact and subcompact class,, it's a real shooter too.... man them springers,,, i love them,,,,, to bad you are going to make the compact at 3.5 or i could shoot my commander,,,, oh well it's all in the fun.... is there going to be a barrel length for the revolver class as well???? :lol: :shock:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

ocharry said:


> hey shipwreck ,, i will have to shoot my wife's xd40 in the compact and subcompact class,, it's a real shooter too.... man them springers,,, i love them,,,,, to bad you are going to make the compact at 3.5 or i could shoot my commander,,,, oh well it's all in the fun.... is there going to be a barrel length for the revolver class as well???? :lol: :shock:


No, the revolver will be open to any length.

Since the "compact" class needs to be "compact, I have to put some barrel length restriction. 4" or longer is not really considered compact, even though your commande could be considered a compact when copared to a 5" 1911. Confused yet? :-D :-D


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Quote jw;
> 
> My range has 100yd, 50yd, 25yd, and 7yrd. With no buffers between. Soooo, if there are other people shooting I can't walk up in front of the firing line to work at 15yrds........


Exceptionally good idea, jw :gib: :smt023[/quote]

I thought so too :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

This is plinking? I thought this was called target shooting. My definiton of plinking is shooting cans or steel targets. Not paper. :lol:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Its just a thread title M, don't read so much into it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Its just a thread title M, don't read so much into it.


I didn't. I was just being a smartass. It's what I do best.  :-D :lol:


----------

